# Précisions Apple TV



## viniwingsuit (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir.

Si je télécharge un film ou autre truc sur mon Mac, mon Apple TV va le lire par Wifi ?

Et comment mon Apple TV "voit-elle" mes fichiers photos, ou mes vidéos perso de mon Mac ?
Elle les téléchargent ?
Mon écran télé devient un deuxième écran de mon Mac le temps de lancer la lecture ?

Merci de vos précisions


----------



## fanougym (8 Novembre 2010)

Non, l'ATV n'est qu'une interface entre tes bibliothèque Itunes (photos, vidéos et musiques) et ta télé.

Si tu télécharge un film (libre de droits bien sûr), tu devras le réencoder pour le mettre dans itunes et pouvoir le voir sur ta télé...


----------



## viniwingsuit (8 Novembre 2010)

OK, Merci.

Mais alors, mon interface ( l'Apple TV) télécharge les films, musiques, etc. ... sur son disque dur par Wifi ?


----------



## fanougym (8 Novembre 2010)

La nouvelle Apple TV n'a pas de disque dur.
Elle se contente de "streamer" le contenu multimédia de ton mac.


----------



## PoM (8 Novembre 2010)

Exact. Elle n'est qu'un relais. Elle lit le fichier qui se trouve sur ton ordi et l'affiche sur ta télé.


----------



## gibet_b (9 Novembre 2010)

fanougym a dit:


> Si tu télécharge un film (libre de droits bien sûr), tu devras le réencoder pour le mettre dans itunes et pouvoir le voir sur ta télé...



Il peut aussi acheter des vidéos sur iTunes à partir de ce mac, et lire ses vidéos sur l'ATV.


----------



## Silius (11 Novembre 2010)

PoM a dit:


> Exact. Elle n'est qu'un relais. Elle lit le fichier qui se trouve sur ton ordi et l'affiche sur ta télé.



Je suis possesseur d'une Apple TV2. J'ai une télévision Sony.
Je rencontre les problèmes déjà soulignés par certains utilisateurs concernant la relation Sony/AppleTV2 et Phillips/AppleV2...Mariages qui ne sont pour l'instant pas de grande réussite;
L'écran devient "turquoise" en cours de lecture. J'ai téléphoné à l'assistance Apple qui déclare qu'une mise à jour sera disponible prochainement : Affaire de semaines, selon toute vraisemblance. Apple offre le remboursement de ce dispositif à ceux qui ne seraient pas patients !
Avez-vous des infos concernant ce sujet ? En savez-vous davantage ?
Cordialement.


----------



## viniwingsuit (11 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour vos précisions.

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, l'Apple TV lit mes vidéos ou musiques de mon Mac par Wifi.

N'y a t'il pas de problèmes de saccades dû au Wifi ?
Conseillez-vous plutôt une connexion via câble Ethernet ?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)

Très dubitatif voir très réservé à la lecture de ce thread je n'ai pris l'ATV2 qu'en regardant bien les conditions de remboursement par Apple : 14 jours pour renvoyer l'ATV2. bref aucune prise de risques. 

Conclusion: il y en aura bientôt une 2e dans la famille. 

Matériel utilisé (pas du super haut de gamme )

- TV Lcd Philips avec HDMI (modèle qui doit bien avoir 4/5 ans)
- TV Sharp HDMI (achetée à Noel 2009)
- pour les tests, utilisation d'un pc portable et pas d'un mac pour etre sur que ca fonctionne bien
-Itunes 10 sur le pc (pc 450 euros je précise pas un monstre)
- Un cable HDMI standard (pas acheté chez Apple)
- Abonnement orange 8 mégas et même avec de l'utilisation d'internet en meme temps sur 2 postes pour être sûr du résultat, en wifi et pas en ethernet.

Fonctionnement parfait  la bonne surprise.

- location de film 20 sec aprex maxi ca démarre. Aucune saccade, très belle image son excellent  test "en boucle" sur 24H pour être sûr. Zéro souci. Etonnant.
- streaming podcasts audio video musique parfait
- écoute de radios web extra aussi

- l'ultime test à faire sera le streaming de films loués sur le pc 

Pour l'heure c'est pour moi hyper satisfaisant. Sauf raretés , adieu les DVD (6 X plus chers etc.)


----------

